# Great hunt!



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, we got home this weekend from our first trip to ND and it was truly a great time. We freelanced across about a quarter of the state, saw some awesome country, met a lot of nice people, and managed to bring home plenty of birds. Most of the residents we met were friendly and gracious. We spent a couple of nights in a guy's basement in the middle of nowhere and even had one woman drive us out to their property and give us permission to hunt. Take my advise fellow NR's: ignore most of the negative things you've heard about North Dakotans. We couldn't have had better hospitality.

Even though I don't believe the major waterfowl migration push had started, we still took eight different species of ducks and had a really nice Canada goose morning as well. I even got my first banded greenhead. What a beauty!

The highlight of the trip, however, was the bird hunting. We got into the sharpies like nothing I've ever seen. Four covies of huns over two days added to the thrill. If my setter and I had died Friday afternoon, we both would have gone happy!

Thanks to all who posted helpful info leading up to our trip. We certainly gained from reading this site. The only bad thing I have to say is how much I hate thinking about the 51 weeks until we can come back! Be good, be careful, and take care of ND every chance you get.


----------

